# Pygmy doe in labor



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

I have a Pygmy doe that has been showing signs of labor since at least 7:30pm yesterday. She was running with my buck for almost a month this summer and I had thought she would kid between 12/13-12/21. She is a first timer and completely different than my other two does. She’s very stand-offish normally and today she was super friendly. Her sides are hollow, her vulva is swollen and I seen discharge a few different times between 7:30pm yesterday and earlier today. She has a little pouch and her teats have gotten larger but no actually visible udder. I’m not sure if there is something I should do or just let her be? My other does kid within a few hours of seeing discharge. I’m worried and anxious and kind of dumbfounded because she’s way different than my other does. Suggestions...?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Is she showing any other labor signs? This does not sound like active labor. Any pushing, pawing, laying down, getting up?

Swollen vulva, hollow, udder starting, and mucus can happen anytime 1 month til birth or a day before birth.

I don’t hear anything to be concerned about, just give her time and watch closely!


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

During the night I went to check on her every few hours and she was pawing and rubbing herself along the wall. She was very fidgety.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

What did discharge look like?


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

It was thick and clear. She squatted to pee a few times and globs of thick clear stuff came out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

What did discharge look like?


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

Thick and clear. Globs came out when she squatted to pee.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry that posted twice. A thick whitish goop could be the mucus plug. Usually not clear though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She not quite there yet.
If you seen a clear long tube amber color like discharge, that says she is close.
But if normal discharge, it is normal late term.

Her udder has nothing in it?
Or not much?

If she is acting normal eating and drinking, she is not ready yet.

When she begins to push, that is true labor.


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

She has been picking at her food the last few days. Eating lots of hay. It’s just a small pouch, not an actual bag.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Close but not there. Check her ketone since she's not eating much. Also get her temp and famncha...good to rule our other health issues.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may fill more just before or after kidding.

As suggested, check her keystone levels.


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

she finally had some milky white discharge.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Hope all goes well!


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That looks more like mucus plug.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

How is your girl?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things are OK?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Any babies yet?


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

No babies. Her teets are a lot longer and I feel a small bag and she is not real keen on me touching her bag or her belly where the babies are. Her vulva was super puffy and swollen last night and today it seems like it’s not nearly as swollen almost like the sides are sunken in some.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Dropping can be a sign of kids coming soon. Keep an eye on her.


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What was the first date and last date that the buck was in with her?


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

I’m honestly not sure but my buck got at her a week or two later. She’s my only doe I forgot to write the dates down.


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

It's not white anymore. It's like an orangish color. She keeps arching her back and stretching her back and standing with her head against the wall.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Sounds like she is in early labor. She will probably kid within a few hours.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Any bouncy babies yet?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I look for nesting behaviour, going off to be by herself etc. My one doe has the big long tube of goo 12 hours before she kids, my other doe just had a little bit like your last picture. But nesting they both did.


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

Boers4ever said:


> Any bouncy babies yet?


No babies yet.


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> I look for nesting behaviour, going off to be by herself etc. My one doe has the big long tube of goo 12 hours before she kids, my other doe just had a little bit like your last picture. But nesting they both did.


She's had a nest for days now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Waiting is torture.


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

Yes it is!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Danica said:


> She's had a nest for days now


Have you read the doe's code of honor?
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/a-does-secret-code-of-honor.158968/


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

That’s cute lol. Sounds about right.


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

That’s cute lol. Sounds about right.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

How’s the girl?


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

She’s good. Still no babies.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Danica is she ok? No stuck babies?


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

She hasn’t been pushing or had anymore discharge or anything. She’s been acting normal. I’m assuming my dates were wrong or my buckling got her before I put him in with my bucks.


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

Is it safe to try and go in and check? My other does I can tell within two days that they’re going to kid. She is a mystery to me.


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

This is what she looks like right now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is she showing any signs of duress or labor signs?


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

Earlier today it looked like the baby was moving around a lot and she keeps stretching her back like she’s trying to get them into position and she does not want me near her backside. Other than that she seems fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like she isn’t quite ready yet.

They do shift kids stretching, when the kids are pushing on organs ect making them uncomfortable, late term is very uncomfortable for them.

Also kids can be really active, but doesn’t always mean they are preparing to be born.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree. Give her time...as frustrating as it can be to wait lol...


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

Her ligaments have loosened over the last couple of days so soon.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Dang doe code!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Waiting not so patiently...


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Come on momma!!! Release the hostages!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Any bouncy babies yet?!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Any babies yet?


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

Well last week I thought that maybe I was going crazy and she didn’t take and the “labor” signs I was seeing were maybe her just going into heat. But her ligaments are almost gone and her sides are very sunken in and just a few minutes ago she had a long sting of goop.


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooohhhhhhh.... keep us updated


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

My next question is this...my spring buckling was in with her until he was like 7 months old. Do you think he could’ve bred her?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Most certainly


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

I’m just hoping that if she is pregnant she has them soon. I have another doe due 1/30. Lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I hope all goes well


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Babies? She looked about ready in the last pic! Come on girl release the hostages.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

(doh)(headsmash)mg: where are the babies.....


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

No babies as of a few hours ago. I’ll be going to check on her within the hour.


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

View attachment 194279


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

View attachment 194317


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't see any udder development at all. Is there a handful of udder under there?


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

Yeah she hasn’t bagged up but there is a small under under all her hair.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you sure she is still pregnant?

Did you ever see blood discharge?


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

There was never any bloody discharge.


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

So I was out here just a few hours ago and she was peeing fine and when I first came out here about 10 minutes ago she peed and pooped and now she keeps squatting like she’s going to pee but doesn’t pee.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I would keep my eye on her now. Either she is getting ready or she has a urinary problem! Good luck!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Can you show us a pic of this doe from the top and the side....... I'm not sure she is pregnanat, with no udder development - vagina does not look loose or floppy to me....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you have a vet look at her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her back end looks pretty tight. Are you sure she is pregnant? This is one of those times when you really need someone physically looking at the goat.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

What ever happened with the pregnancy? I’m so curious!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Any updates? I had a doe with discharge like that for WEEKS before she finally delivered. We didn't have a due date on her so it was a giant waiting game


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

Well...She wasn't pregnant. She was going in and out of heat. Lol. She's all good and healthy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to hear she is OK.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for letting us know! Glad she is well!


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

my other goat did have twin doelings this morning


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww, congratulations!!! :inlove: What little cuties!
Be sure to add them to the 2021 kidding tally!


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Aww, congratulations!!! :inlove: What little cuties!
> Be sure to add them to the 2021 kidding tally!


I only see a 2020 kidding tally


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

If you put 2021 kidding tally in a search, it will show up.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/2021-kidding-tally.218089/page-8#post-2501601


----------



## Danica (Dec 22, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/2021-kidding-tally.218089/page-8#post-2501601


Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable congrats.


----------

